# OpenSSL - ich kapier´s nich



## katlina (27. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Kennt sich jemand mit OpenSSL aus ? Soweit ich weiß ist das vergleichbar mit SSL. Wenn ich SSL nutzen will, muss ich entweder bei meinem Provider nen SSL Proxy nutzen können oder mir ne feste IP und ein Zertifikat bei ner anerkannten Zertifizierungsstelle holen. Wie ist das nun bei OpenSSL ? Was brauche ich da und wie und wo installiere ich das ? Die Beschreibungen, welche ich über google gfunden habe helfen mir nicht wirklich weiter, da ich nur Bahnhof verstehe  Kann mir jemand helfen ? Danke schonmal.


----------



## Gumbo (27. März 2008)

OpenSSL ist nur eine Implementierung des SSL/TLS-Protokolls und ersetzt dieses nicht. Das Apache-Modul mod_ssl arbeitet beispielsweise mit OpenSSL. Wenn du also eine Anwendung schreiben möchtest, die SSL unterstützen soll, könntest du OpenSSL als fertige Implementierung nutzen.


----------



## katlina (27. März 2008)

Gumbo, leider habe ich Schwierigkeiten mit Deiner Ausdrucksweise. Da Du so nett bist, mir zu antworten, würde ich Dich deshalb bitten, konkret auf meine Frage zu antworten. Ich hatte angegeben, was mir bei SSL bekannt ist und nun um einen Vergleich zu OpenSSL gebeten. Sprich, brauche ich auch eine feste IP oder nicht, kann ich OpenSLL auf einem gebuchten Webspace installieren, um Daten sicher übertragen zu können etc. ?Desweiteren möchte ich Dich bitten, bei Antworten an mich auf Fachwörter zu verzichten und die deutsche Entsprechung zu benutzen, da ich deren Bedeutung häufig nicht kenne (was ist z.B. eine Implementierung - ein Programm, wenn ich die Beschreibung bei Wikipedia richtig verstanden habe?). Danke Dir.


----------

